# Best ways to make produce last?



## applecruncher (Aug 3, 2015)

Yeah, I know I could google.  But I’m interested in your EXPERIENCES.

I bought fresh raspberries, strawberries, potatoes, tomatoes this morning.  There are many schools of thought about how to store things (or in my case how quickly I have to use before they go bad). I’ve also heard storing fruits and vegetables in a brown paper bag helps.

Tomatoes – I read that one should never refrigerate.  But sometimes I do.

Potatoes – I only buy a few large baking potatoes at time – never a bag. I never refrigerate raw potatoes.

Onion - I leave on cointer until ready to cut/peel.  Then I refrigerate unused portion in a little container made to store onion.

Strawberries (yum) – I remove the green stem, then store in the container in the frig.  I never rinse or cut until I’m ready to use/eat. A 16 oz container lasts 4/5 days.

Raspberries – never wash until ready to eat.  I put in frig but they don’t keep long.

I’m going to a Farmer’s Market later this week, so I'm interested in your input.  I'll probably get more tomatoes, some zucchini, and whatever else looks good.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 3, 2015)

Strawberries - you should leave the stem on until just before eating.  They'll last much longer. 

I eat raspberries very soon after buying them.  Next day usually. 

Tomatoes are supposed to taste better if you don't refrigerate, but they just don't last long enough, so I always refrigerate.  

We like to use fresh coriander leaves sprinkled on our curries and I was having a lot of trouble keeping them fresh.  Discovered how to make them last:  put them into a container of water, put a plastic bag loosely over them, and put in the fridge.  You're supposed to change the water every 2 days and pull off any yellow leaves.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 3, 2015)

Now I want curry lol....


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 3, 2015)

LOL.  Come on over Mrs R.  Hubby made a huge pot that we'll eat for the next two days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2015)

I keep potatoes and onions in the bottom drawers of the fridge, they seem to do fine there.  Tomatoes we put in a paper bag in the refrigerator, they seem to last longer than without the bag.  Strawberries, raspberries and blueberries are all refrigerated in their store containers, and only rinsed right before eating, we soak the strawberries for a few minutes, dump the water and rinse again because they are know to really collect pesticides, etc.  We try to get organic if we can, but that's not always possible.  Apples we put in a large bowl and keep uncovered in fridge, they stay fresher and crispier that way.  That's what works for us anyway. :apple:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2015)

Celery... Wash bunch well, wrap entirely in very damp paper toweling. Then, wrap that up entirely in foil, nice and snug, refrigerate.  Keeps for weeks.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 12, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Celery... Wash bunch well, wrap entirely in very damp paper toweling. Then, wrap that up entirely in foil, nice and snug. Keeps for weeks.



I can't help but notice the irony of "Radish"Rose answering this post about keeping produce fresh.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 12, 2015)

I try not to refrigerate tomatoes unless I just have to, seems so many fruits lose their flavor once they are refrigerated....good info on the celery, I'll try it.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 12, 2015)

Where I buy my fresh fruit and veg, the plastic bags they supply to put your products in are green ,I find they are good for keeping vegtables fresh in the fridge, I mentioned it to the fruit and veg shop last visit and they said they have had other customers saying the same thing


----------



## Cookie (Aug 12, 2015)

Apples last for weeks in the fridge, as do onions.  I wash and spin lettuce and put it into airtight freezer bags ready to use in salads, sandwiches. I wash clean and slice red pepper and store in baggies or tupperware to have ready to use in salads and sandwiches and cooking - it usually keeps well for 3-4 days.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 12, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Celery... Wash bunch well, wrap entirely in very damp paper toweling. Then, wrap that up entirely in foil, nice and snug, refrigerate.  Keeps for weeks.



Interesting tip RadishRose!  Every now and then we eat salads for a few days in a row, and the celery always gets limp and bendy.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I can't help but notice the irony of "Radish"Rose answering this post about keeping produce fresh.



Funny, Jim. FYI-

http://http://www.sassyradish.com/2012/07/how-to-keep-your-radishes-crisp-for-over-a-week/

Using a sturdy vegetable brush, scrub the radishes thoroughly so they are free of any sand and dirt, and rinse them thoroughly in cold water. Get either a large wide mouth glass jar, or, in my case a large gallon-sized resealable bag (if you’ve run out of large jars). Line the bottom of the jar or bag with a layer of paper towels. Put still-damp radishes on top. Put another layer of paper towel and repeat until you are out of radishes. If using a bag, squeeze out excess air and voila! Crunchy, fresh radishes all week (and beyond!) long.


----------

